# Gt 350



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

just a couple of old Mustangs,
in front of the garage:


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

those look sweet, I like the blue one :thumbsup:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Chuck, I like that white one! Great work on them! I like the engine details.
Chris


----------

